# Heavy screwed up Vegan dish...



## dernektambura (Jan 6, 2020)

Now, it suppose to be perogies but somehow ( wife forgot to by perogies) ended up Vegan dish on steroids...lol..

Just a touch of home made bacon (1 lb)







Touch of onion (1lb)






Touch of biggest garlic onion I could get my hands on...






Some broccoli substitution for perogies...






Do not waste bacon lard....





pinch of KEG spice and fitst layer of bacon..





broccoli and cheeze, second layer...






again, bacon, onion, cheeze...





again....





again...





oh boy... Martha Steward, this is good eating..





Good stuff... I love Vegan dish on steroids...









	

		
			
		

		
	
]


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 6, 2020)

Looks like a great meal to me


----------



## S-met (Jan 6, 2020)

Vegetarians can eat bacon, it's a SMF approved gateway protein.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 6, 2020)

I would do some of that for sure. . .


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 6, 2020)

I’d eat The heck out of that!!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 6, 2020)

The steroids deffinatly makes this vegan dish worth it! Lol!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2020)

WOW!
Does that look good!!
Nice work!
Al


----------



## schlotz (Jan 7, 2020)

I would stand in line for this....


----------

